# jos soontjen



## runt26 (Jan 30, 2011)

I,am looking to buy some (JOS SOONTJEN) pigeon soon
any one know if this is good racing stock.
thanks runt26


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Runt26,
I would highly recommend getting them. They are fantastic birds. My race partner and I have and race them with great success. They are the fastest birds in our combine. My race secretary owns them also and gives us a run for the money. We obtained them from Terry Humberstone of Skyway loft in Canada. They fly great pure or crossed. I recommend that if you get them breed from them first. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## Elmore84 (Mar 22, 2011)

runt26- Were you ever able to find any Soontjens? I've been searching the web and haven't come up with much.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Elmore84,
Runt26 picked up some from Skyway Loft. He got some great breeders from Terry. Check out this site at the end of the year http://www.choicepigeon.com/index.php. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## Skywayloft (Aug 1, 2011)

*Jos. Soontjens*

Hi everyone, I just registered on this site and was flattered to see the Jos. Soontjen pigeons discussed and my name mentioned as a possible source for these fantastic pigeons. Once I got them in '94 and started flying them I realized that they were Belgium's best kept secret and couldn't believe that some of the big sellers in Canada and the U.S. didn't have any, in fact, most people had never heard of them here. Like, duh, what are they? Yet in the U.K. and Europe all of the top guys like Herbots, Persoon, Roosen, Sharlaekens, etc. sure knew who he was, and made sure they got some to cross into their own families. I've had some great wins with them and still love them just as much today as I did in 1990 when I first saw them at Tony Mardon's Tranquillity Lofts in England. I went to see the van Reets which I introduced first, but the very next year I brought in about a dozen or more Soontjens with many more to come over the next few years. Now the van Reets are all gone but the Soontjens are my main family, I've tried others but they never measured up to the Soontjens. Anyway, that was how I got 'em and they have done well for others who had them from me.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Skywayloft Do You Have A Website That We Can See Your Birds


----------



## Skywayloft (Aug 1, 2011)

*website*

Hi Paragon, sorry I don't have a website but have been strongly thinking about it. In fact, I was just talking about that this morning as I have two new families that are in quarantine as we speak and thought that it would be more prudent to have a website built this fall when they are settled in and finished their moult so that pictures would be so much nicer. I won't feel comfortable re my new birds until they are out of quarantine and actually in my hands where I can examine them, medicate them and let them moult out. Then I can have a website that is all inclusive with my Soontjens as the focal point, but also highliting the new families that I will be trying. Hope that helps a little bit. Terry

Skywayloft


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Can you post some pics of your key birds, and any that may be for sale.
Dave


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Wouldnt mind seeing some of those birds myself.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Skyway,
Good to see you here. I tell everyone about the bird and were we got them from. I only have one out of the 3 original. He's a pet now but still breeding out of a 1986 soontjen cock. They are still winning in Florida. Sold some to a guy in PA and after 5 races the stopped flying there yb season because they were faster.
Logangrmnr


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.racepigeonsforsale.com/
This is my race partners sale for soontjens. My race secretary had an ad in the digest this year for soontjens.
Logangrmnr


----------



## Skywayloft (Aug 1, 2011)

*Jos. Soontjens Pics*



Paragon Loft said:


> Skywayloft Do You Have A Website That We Can See Your Birds


Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I don't have any pics of my Soontjens but tomorrow I'm going to the loft and take some of my own so you can see some of them. Please understand that they will be of the rank amateur kind but I will try so that you can see their type. I will get some this fall done by a pro so that I can be proud of them but in the meantime these will be all I have.

Terry, Skywayloft.

P.S. Not sure how this site works, but is this private between Paragon and myself or is this message open to others on the Jos. Soontjen forum pages.? Let me know, thanks. Terry.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Terry,
This thread is open to everyone. If you want it private you have to send it using the private message (PM) option. Just click on the name of the user you want to contact and follow the drop down menu. Just an update I have been working with with one of the 94 Soontjens and he filled one egg. 10 days to see if it will hatch fingers crossed.
Erik


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Terry I Think Is A Open To Others,i Cant Wait For Your Website I Would Like To See Your Birds And Hopefully Try Some From You Looking Foward To It.let Us Now .good Luck.


----------



## Skywayloft (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everybody, several of you said that you would like to see some pics of my Soontjen pigeons. Well, I have taken some of my race team cocks and two or three hens and can e-mail you the file if I had your address. I tried to cut and paste but couldn't get it to happen but if I had your e-mail addresses I can send them to you that way. Terry.


----------



## cutter (Feb 12, 2009)

If you search the heading soontjen racing pigeons Australia there are some pics there 
Due to my sons competing at national level swimming I am currently not racing however I have breed a number of birds for flyers around Australia this year alone these birds have won over 15 races for different flyers with 2 of these flyers leading the averages in their clubs and 1 winning the Federation averages 
If you can get them they are worth it 
Cutter


----------

